# RoadMaster help (same as on general postings)



## sprobbiano (May 30, 2006)

This is the same as posted under gemeral

Hi, I am trying to properly date the RoadMaster Pleasure Liner shown below. I am also trying to find literature that would help me ID the proper bars/pedals/reflector. It's a rider but I'd like to get close to "right" if I can.
Thanx
Steve


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi steve, any chance you're selling that one? 

-Ryan


----------

